# big step for my tiel



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

today has been a great day. my tiel grissom we got that was abused before we had him was eating out of my hand.  up and till now he has hissed bit and went crazy at us but i think he knows now all we wanna do is love on him.  we have not taken him out of the cage yet trying small steps with him.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like he knows he's home!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you ask me, food bribery is the number one best way to tame a bird so you're taking the right approach! Once he feels a little more confident, you can use food to lure him into stepping up on your hand.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh that's so good, I can understand why you are so pleased! It's always a major step when they start to trust you, makes you feel really great. Keep it up, I'm sure now he has started to trust you things will come on in leaps and bounds.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That sounds like great progress.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww thats great  sounds like your doing a great job


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm really happy for him and you.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad to hear that he is starting to trust you  Sounds like he knows he is in a good home now


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Yay! It feels so great like you have achieved something when they eat from your hand and start to trust you!  Good Luck I am sure things will definitely go up from here!!


----------

